

Live smarter with habits & software. - malditojavi
http://hightrack.me/learn

======
gexla
Interesting feature list except that they seem to promise everything but the
kitchen sink. I'm pretty sure you can only go downhill from there.

Signed up for an account and no activation email. I don't know if it will ever
arrive. If it does arrive I will likely have moved on by then.Requiring an
activation email seems like a bad idea. Get the customer in the door as
smoothly as possible. Figure out how to deal with your spam issues yourself,
don't push that task on the customer.

Tried to log in anyways. It seems that most services which ask you to activate
will still allow you to log in without activation. Entered my username /
password, clicked login and nothing happens (Firefox 25 on Linux.)

At this point I'm thinking only further disappointment awaits. They can't even
get the login process correct, how are they going to deliver on the rest?

ETA:

The signup process actually mentions that you should check your spam box if
you don't get the activation email. If you have to mention that, then I assume
it has been a problem for you. I don't see how this can be a problem for
people these days. I rarely see this with apps I sign up with and with
services such as Mandrill available, it's just not something you should have
to deal with. It's an important step not to screw up.

Ah, the login button sends a POST request and returns a "status". If you enter
an incorrect username or password, then it does pop up an error. So, I assume
it does require that you activate your account. It should return some sort of
message though. Lame.

The email did actually go to spam. Crazy. Logged in, the icons were slow to
load, which resulted in what looked to be a totally broken layout.

The calendar layout has a tooltip in the upper right corner which goes outside
my browser window. I can't horizontal scroll to see what it says.

When I click on the icon for settings, the dialogue box with the options pops
up for 3 seconds and disappears automatically. That's not even enough time for
me to read what all the options are. I have to click on it multiple times.

The whole thing continues to be slow. Icons load slow. Ajax feels
unresponsive. This gives it the constant feel of being broken.

The app looks decent but I get the feeling like the designer has better skills
in creating a showcase rather than an actual working app.

The feature list is way more ambitious than what the app appears to be. It's
actually quite simple. The person writing up the content seems to have a great
imagination. Sort of like "100 uses for a screwdriver." You read the 100 uses
and then get disappointed when someone hands you the screwdriver (assuming you
have never seen a screwdriver before.)

What I do like about it is that it's a management app which seems to focus on
just one person rather than a whole team. I think there is space for this sort
of thing. I work alone, I want something which isn't loaded with team /
collaboration features.

The Twitter account is posting mostly in Spanish. Maybe they should have an
English account as well. I wonder how other companies deal with this? It seems
to me that you should always default to English for everything, otherwise you
limit your audience. If your English is poor, then get someone to write for
you. The Twitter feed should also have more than just filler fluff.

You could probably use a blog.It would help give you something to show up in
search engines and give you another channel for communicating with customers.

What really kills it for me is the speed. I regularly feel like I'm waiting
for it to catch up. I assume the mobile app is much better. Maybe the web app
was just an afterthought / second class citizen.

The other issue is that I don't know that I can trust it. In these days of
hackers, crackers and NSA spying, I want to know that you guys know what you
are doing, and a partially broken experience doesn't make me feel good about
it. This is an especially big concern when I may be loading business
information into it.

ETA ETA

Ah, I see that I'm actually missing a lot of features because I'm a free user.
I think it should either charge you right away or give you a trial. Right now
I'm just not feeling the "I want to buy" vibe from what I'm seeing. Maybe the
extra features could push me more towards that.

You could probably charge more than $4.50 per month for a good productivity
app. This would be something I would be spending a lot of time in and critical
to my workflow. I would happily pay a lot more if the thing would work well
for me.

There is a ton of information to walk through. Maybe you should tighten it up
a bit.There are lots of big pictures and banners taking up a lot of space but
not giving me much information. That means I'm having to cover a lot of
territory to get useful info.

ETA ETA ETA

Normally I would be using Emacs / Org mode as much as possible but I created
so much technical debt with it that I got frustrated and killed the whole
thing. Eventually I will go back and rethink my setup and figure out where I
went wrong.

In the meantime, I have been using Google Calendar for simple tracking. It's
horrible, but it works and I already use Gmail (though I'm looking to move
away as soon as possible.) For you guys to compete, I think you need for your
calendar to at least be able to match the Google calendar functionality. I
like how I can click on the calendar to create a task, drag and drop and
expand tasks across the time line of a day. And these features are old and
could use a lot of improvement. Your calendar seems to be lacking a lot of
this functionality.

------
figurify
Impressive visual design and extensive copywriting in the promo parts of the
app. The idea is heavily tried and a very busy market i should say. Best of
luck then to the dev(s)

